# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  大家好啊

## xiaoyang

大家好啊，欢迎和我交流

----------


## oeldere

This is no question in your tekst. (you wrote Hello, Hello who wants to communicate with me).

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Oeldere, I'm impressed - or was it Google translations...

----------


## TMS

Google Translate said:





> (Title) Well everyone 
> 
> * Well everyone, and I welcome the exchange

----------


## oeldere

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


It was Bing translation.

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome Xiaoyang.

----------

